# Who is your celebrity crush?



## The Red Skull (Oct 3, 2010)

Mine is Selena Gomez, Taylor Swift and Malese Jow.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 3, 2010)

Mariah Carey and Lindsey Lohan back when she was hot.

 i also had a crush on britney spears back when i was a young lad


----------



## santanico (Oct 3, 2010)

I thought Adrian Brody was smokin' hot in Predators.
But my heart belongs to Ben Jorgensen.


----------



## Smiley (Oct 3, 2010)

Lauren London.


----------



## RandomluckyNoob123 (Oct 3, 2010)

Madea and Queen Latifa.


----------



## Shagia Frost (Oct 3, 2010)

Anne Hathaway


----------



## g_core18 (Oct 3, 2010)

Elisha Cuthbert. 

I grew up watching her on PMK.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Oct 3, 2010)

Alison Brie. 



Also this thread is useless without pics.


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2010)

Alison Haislip and Jessica Chobot.









Jessica drinks Cherry Coke and that gets me hard.


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Oct 4, 2010)

Adriana Lima aka Venus


----------



## Bleach (Oct 4, 2010)

Selena Gomez.

If you couldn't tell


----------



## Sora (Oct 4, 2010)

I had a huge thing for megan fox


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 4, 2010)

Will Smith.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 4, 2010)

I think I will always have a thing for Natalie Portman, like many people. And when Julia Robert's niece hits 18, I'll add her to the list too.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## RandomluckyNoob123 (Oct 4, 2010)

FLUFFY G said:


> Alison Brie.
> 
> 
> 
> Also this thread is useless without pics.



Well thanks, me too.


----------



## TheMizukage (Oct 4, 2010)

kyle gallner


----------



## Krory (Oct 4, 2010)

TheMizukage said:


> kyle gallner



Is that Edward Cullen's brother or something? Gross.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 4, 2010)

Cheryl Cole.


----------



## blue berry (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't know which one to pick


----------



## Momoka (Oct 4, 2010)

Ew celebrities.



Caelus said:


> I think I will always have a thing for Natalie Portman, like many people. *And when Julia Robert's niece hits 18, I'll add her to the list too*.



Emma Roberts is already 19.


----------



## HopeFaithSacrifice (Oct 4, 2010)

Sofia Vergara!!!! XD

Also, Kirsten Bell and Bar Refaeli are extremely hot as well


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 4, 2010)

TheMizukage said:


> kyle gallner



He looks like Edward Cullen 

Anyway, Johnny Depp for me


----------



## Angel (Oct 4, 2010)

Chase Crawford



Yum


----------



## Rubi (Oct 4, 2010)

and the lead singer of The Gazette.

Inb4JB


----------



## 【Temari】 (Oct 4, 2010)

my one and only crush is them...





brandon and marshall


----------



## Skylark (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophia Bush.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 4, 2010)

Jessica Alba.

Hell yes.


----------



## Evolet (Oct 4, 2010)

Spencer Van Wyck(Degrassi Jail bait ) and Cillian Murphy(prettier than most women ).


----------



## Scud (Oct 4, 2010)

Jenna Von Oy. Best. Ass. Ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

Natalie Portman and Julia Stiles. 


Funny thing about Stiles though, she's only good-looking when she's a little chubbier like in the first Bourne movie.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 4, 2010)

So I like em older. And I of course have to say the roles they have played factor into my attraction quite a bit. I might add Sean Connery to this.
Mark Harmon

John Glover

By the way, m-m-m-moved to Theatre.


----------



## Odoriko (Oct 4, 2010)

blue♥ said:


> Will Smith.



FFFFFF. Will.. 


And Dane Cook, Jason Derulo and Drake.  Young MJ too.


----------



## Rampage (Oct 4, 2010)

Sofia Vergara and Scarlett Johansson


----------



## FoxxyKat (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't really have one, but I think Hugh Jackman is gorgeous and I love Ryan Reynolds. He's sexy and I love a man that can make me laugh.


----------



## Toreno (Oct 4, 2010)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## ChaosDream (Oct 4, 2010)

I've had pretty many, but Selena Gomez is lovely<3


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2010)

Taeyeon.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 4, 2010)

Johnny Depp, Dita Von Teese, Michelle Phan, Shirley Manson, Lee Min Ho, John Corbett, Gerard Way, Melinda Clarke, Tuomas Holopainen and Emily Blunt. :33


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 4, 2010)

Odoriko said:


> FFFFFF. Will..
> 
> 
> And Dane Cook, Jason Derulo and Drake.  Young MJ too.


Yesss, another Will Smith lover.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 4, 2010)

Fucking Lee Taemin.

LEE. TAEMIN.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 4, 2010)

Skylark said:


> Sophia Bush.


----------



## Hannibal (Oct 4, 2010)

Scarlett, Selma, and Alba


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2010)

Halle Berry and Kirsten Dunst, at least in their older roles, I have no clue how they look now.


----------



## The Red Skull (Oct 4, 2010)

About the same actually.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't really have one. I never cared much about celebs or follow them in the news(some news but honestly I don't really care much).

If anything I've liked some of the characters they've played. I've liked Elijah Wood as Frodo, Tom Felton as Draco, some of Adrien Brody's characters, and some of Johnny Depp's characters.

Although I'm really not that into anyone. I like the characters they play more than the actual actors....I guess it's because you get to know the character in the films but in the case of the actual actor I don't know what they're like really aside from what they look like? I can't form crushes that much without knowing how they truly are.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 4, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Taeyeon.


Taengoo fuck yeah!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 5, 2010)

MrAnonymus said:


> About the same actually.



Well then I still crush them, though Kirsten was alot hotter when she was younger.


----------



## Rubi (Oct 5, 2010)

Forgot about eminem. Or Bruce Marshall III


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

You know who's hot? That chick off The Good Guys. 

Also, Naomi Ryder used to be pretty smokin'.


----------



## The Red Skull (Oct 5, 2010)

You mean Jenny Wade?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

All I know is she's hot. Hot don't need a name for me to jam it.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2010)

have to be from now, or does any time count?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2010)

Emma Roberts.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2010)

Rachel Weisz.


----------



## John (Oct 6, 2010)

Brittany Daniel, Charlize Theron, Deborah Ann Woll, Evangeline Lilly, Halle Berry, KD Aubert, Lucy Lawless, Michelle Forbes, Mimi Rogers, Nancy O'Dell, Rebecca Romijn, Rihanna, Sofia Milos, Terry Farrell.

Yes, these are in alphabetical order.
Yes, I copied and pasted them from an even larger list I keep on my computer.
Yes, I am pathetic.


----------



## Detective (Oct 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Rachel Weisz.



This.

She was instantly crush worthy when she played the role of Evelyn in the first Mummy film. And has only gotten better with age since.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Rachel Weisz.



So much this.

Enough to the fact that even if it was the awesomest mummy movie ever (which it wasn't) I still would have refused to see the last one because it didn't have rachel weisz.

Also, my current crush, Yvonne Strahovsi. Known for her roles on Chuck as Sarah Walker and Mass Effect 2 as Miranda Lawson (You know you still thought she was hot  )


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 7, 2010)

Tabrett Bethell


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2010)

Rooney Mara.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2010)

I guess you could consider Alexis from Castle a celebrity, right? But that's no more a crush than the world's greatest love story yet to be told.


----------



## Munak (Oct 7, 2010)

Tina Fey and Rachel Weisz. pek


----------



## The Potential (Oct 8, 2010)

*EDIT:* How could I forget this little cutie..

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yosha (Oct 10, 2010)

keira knightley, she is gooooorgeous.


----------



## Sann (Dec 28, 2010)

*female:*Keira Knightley & Eva Greenpek

*male:*Johnny Depp, Matt Damon & Tom Felton


----------



## Ziko (Dec 28, 2010)

Emma Watson <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2010)

Forget those other two broads I put down before. Molly Quinn is the hottest girl of all time.

*All time.*


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 28, 2010)

laura ramsey


----------



## Neogenesis (Dec 28, 2010)

Lindsay Lohan <3333
Drew Fuller. with longer hair that is.
<.<


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2010)

Current crush is Mila Kunis.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess you could consider Alexis from Castle a celebrity, right? But that's no more a crush than the world's greatest love story yet to be told.



Dude im actually shocked 

I came to this thread about to mention her  

Besides she is 17, abit too young for you  

Im sorry man, Molly is mine


----------



## Judecious (Dec 28, 2010)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Psyconorikan (Dec 29, 2010)

Johnny Depp



Micheal C. Hall (can't believe no one has said this)



Eminem


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> Dude im actually shocked
> 
> I came to this thread about to mention her
> 
> ...


FIRST.

That makes her mine.

I might be tempted into settling for Alison Sudol, however. 

But Ali doesn't have that jailbait appeal.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Come on, you only want her because she looks innocent  

I on the other hand have a major crush on her


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 30, 2010)

Utada Hikaru.

I'd post pics but I'm lazy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

You kiddin'? I been crushin' on Hotlexis ever since Castle first aired. 

And she was 16 back then.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Same here i have been after Alexis hot ass ever since i first laid eyes on her


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

You're not gonna get my Hotlexis. :taichou

I already have plans in the works to smoothtalk my way into her life through subtle happenstance meetings and hobo muggings where I save the day.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 30, 2010)

Who is this Hotlexis?


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a much cleaner and smoother way of infiltrating her world  It starts wiuth me winning the lottery though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

Hotlexis = Alexis from Castle = .

My way is better and requires only a bottle of vodka for the hobo.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

How about the wining and dining after?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

I got moves for that. And white pills that induce love.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Thats not real love man  Just hand her over to me and she would be treated nicely


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2010)

It will be real love the next day, trust me.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2010)

Not happening  I will be there to foil your plans and winning Molly's heart


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 30, 2010)

I have two... 
Jensen Ackles from Supernatural
and
Carlos Pena Jr. from Nick's Big Time Rush


----------



## Bambirox13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Leanardo de caprio and jonny depp when they were young caprio was excellent in 'This Boys Life' and 'Titanic' and Depp was so good in 'Pirates Of The Carrabian' just epic.

And leanardo has such gorgeus eyes ~faints

Mipa!!!


----------



## Bambirox13 (Jan 1, 2011)

And the guy who plays Malcolm from Malcolm in the middle!!!


----------



## dilbot (Jan 2, 2011)

just yea man....just...yea!!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2011)

AnnaSophia Robb


----------



## dilbot (Jan 2, 2011)

^slow down there buddy, give it time still needs to ripen up.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 2, 2011)

Gale Harold
(note: he is also the guy in my avy and sig)


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 2, 2011)

Olivia Wilde, Scarlett Johansson, and the women in my sig.


----------



## Stripes (Jan 2, 2011)

Christian Bale


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 2, 2011)

Jessica Alba. I would tear through her pussy like it was made of present paper.


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 2, 2011)

Troy Polamalu


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 3, 2011)

Honorable mentions: Kristen Bell, Katheryn Winnick, Blake lively, Mila Kunis, Natalie Portman.


----------



## FakePeace (Jan 3, 2011)

Ellen Page, can't...handle...the...cuteness.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





damn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

You can't has my Alison Sudol.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

Another one is Emma Watson


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2011)

You can keep her.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 3, 2011)

alison sudol's beauty is there for everyone to admire. plus I'm a faithful person.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 3, 2011)

Ellen Page and Jennifer Connelly. 

Have given up on Angie.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 3, 2011)

A very recent one is Mario Maurer.


*Spoiler*: __ 





godfucking damn pek


----------



## Spica (Jan 5, 2011)

Maggie Q and Daniel Henney. 

And also Brandon Routh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> alison sudol's beauty is there for everyone to admire. plus I'm a faithful person.


 Anyone I catch lookin' at my girl has to answer to my pack of ruthless hobos.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 5, 2011)

rofl 
someone is taking this a tad to seriously.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

NO YOU DON'T!

Don't even try to shuffle your way out of this one, bro. You gonna pay.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 5, 2011)

whut

and to clarify, I'm not a "bro"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm still gonna get you.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2011)

_ANYWAYS...._ 

Andy Whitfield (), Chris Pine(), and Chris Evans(dat Capt America ).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

You know who I'd like to bang? I mean really force down, face-first, into a sofa cushion and lay the pipe hard from the tail?

Natalie Portman. I'd nail her until her head exploded or my balls did--whichever comes first.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Jan 5, 2011)

Johnny Depp, Ryan Gosling, Patrick Dempsey, Karanvir Bohra, James Franco


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can keep her.



You havent seen the new hair do  She is sexy as hell 

Not a fan of short hair myself but hotdamn she pulls it off


----------



## Garfield (Jan 6, 2011)

Miley Cirus


----------



## Vei (Jan 6, 2011)

James Franco, Johnny Depp, Hugh Jackman, Jake Gyllenhaal, Brendon Urie...


----------

